# Lowered cars and worn tires



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

I was told that if I lowered my car the tires would wear faster because they couldn't be alligned right, is this true or is there a way to allign it with a lowered car?


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

adjustable camber plates up front. don't have to worry about the rear on the b14


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

My 2 front tires got worn. But that's because I never had time to get it aligned. Well when I did, I rotated front to back, vice versa, and there is not a single wear on the 2 new front tires now. All it took was an alignment for me.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea but I was told there wasn't a way to allign my tires if I lowered my car. What do camber plates help with?


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Camber plates make it possible to do a PROPER alignment. Without them it requires a drill and a Prayer.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

ok sounds like a i need camber plates which ones are recomended?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

The only reputable camber plate I've heard about, is Ground Control. It's over $250 if I remember. To be completely honest, not worth it to me unless you have a crazy suspension setup or Motivational. Mine is properly aligned and has a pretty good 2"+ drop. And mine is in spec w/ no tire wear. AFTER I got it aligned of course.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

yea but in the future I will need it to be alligned and you can't do it with out these so does it make sense just to get them now because I will be needing them if they let my tires be alligned properly.


----------



## HyperB13SE-R (Feb 13, 2003)

You can get the Cusco camber plates. I've been using them for a while now with no problems. They run for about $250/pair. The drawbacks of having them vs. the GC plates is you don't gain the 1"-1.5" of travel the GC plates give you. Not a big deal if it's just your street car. Hope this helps.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

if u arent goin past 2" then a standard alignment will take u close to stock camber. ive had the GC plates and they help a ton when i had it dropped 4". if u arent goin that low then dont waste yer money. u wont need the extra travel and probably the extra camber they offer. not worth it. if u are concerned about susp. travel then if u are gettin kyb agx then get b13 fronts. that will give you soon.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I'm 2"+ and a standard alignment at Hibdon's did the job. You don't NEED camber plates unless you 1. Auto-X or Road race, or 2. Take your car to shows and leave the bitch slammed. A regular alignment at a shop will do the job good enough unless you really drop your car...and I mean SLAM. That is why I kept saying an alignment will be fine. So you don't need camber plates unless you fall into the 2 categories I named.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

ok thanks for the help everyone, I was just wondering because I was hearing things. Just wanted it all cleared up, now it is time to save for the lowering in June.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

there is more to an alignment than camber and toe. These two angles are tire wearing angles. Caster, which i didnt see mention has a huge part of the way the car handles, steering return and going straight. Doesn any company have Caster/Camber plates? Or are they just Camber? If they do, pay the extra money and get the caster/camber ones.

James


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont think there is a way to fix caster. That is what the shop told me when I was getting an alignment when I first got my car.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You don't need camber plates to get good tire wear with lowering springs, you just need to get toe correct. Toe changes with suspension travel.

Camber plates are good, though, since Macpherson struts don't offer camber adjustment standard.

Ground Control makes camber/caster plates that also give an extra inch of suspension travel but you must switch to coil-overs.


----------



## Icej (Oct 25, 2002)

Yea I am going to be using the gc coilovers to lower my car but I don't think I will be dropping it enough to need extra travel ontop of the b13 agx fronts.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If they are both the same prices. Might aswell go with the b13 fronts. More suspension travel is always good.


----------

